# NAB 2014 Live Blog from Las Vegas



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 7, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/nab-2014-live-blog-from-las-vegas/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/nab-2014-live-blog-from-las-vegas/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>NAB 2014 in Las Vegas is upon us and we’ll be running a live blog for the duration of the show. Canon has made their announcements and a lot of other companies will also announce and show great new products. More than 20 bloggers are in attendance at NAB 2014 and will be updating the Live Blog on a regular basis.</p>
<p>The live blog is after the break….</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<div id="24lb_thread"></div>
<p><script type="text/javascript">// <![CDATA[
(function() { var lb24 = document.createElement('script'); lb24.type = 'text/javascript'; lb24.id = '24lbScript'; lb24.async = true; lb24.charset="utf-8"; lb24.src = '//v.24liveblog.com/embed/24.js?id=1259914'; (document.getElementsByTagName('head')[0] || document.getElementsByTagName('body')[0]).appendChild(lb24);})();
// ]]></script></p>
```


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 7, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Come on, be a bit more ingenious with the comments on the Sony A7s.
> 
> "With no sign of release in the near future, no internal 4k, and no pricing the Sony a7s seems to be a no go for video at this point."
> 
> ...



More rebels to come


----------



## mkabi (Apr 7, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Come on, be a bit more ingenious with the comments on the Sony A7s.
> 
> "With no sign of release in the near future, no internal 4k, and no pricing the Sony a7s seems to be a no go for video at this point."
> 
> ...



Of course, you're not a Canon fan-boy, but I don't think whoever is blogging this is a Canon fan-boy either.
I know this because obviously, its not people from this forum that are blogging from NAB, some third party... I mean look at the last sentence on the first posting of this very thread it says "We’re currently travelling to Namibia, so *we are not attending NAB 2014 ourselves* (CR peeps). We’ll be there next year!"

Plus, they talk about the new AJA Scion 4K Camera and the Panasonic GH4 with much enthusiasm...

You seem to have bypassed everything that is said and have honed in on the negative feedback...
Did you skip the part that said, "Sony showed off some ISO 12,800 shots that looked pretty darn good"?


----------



## AdamF (Apr 7, 2014)

Namibia, wow.

I was there last November for vacation. I don't hear of too many people traveling there. 

So many great photos opportunities in Namibia.


----------



## Sabaki (Apr 7, 2014)

AdamF said:


> Namibia, wow.
> 
> I was there last November for vacation. I don't hear of too many people traveling there.
> 
> So many great photos opportunities in Namibia.



Namibia, South Africa along with most of Southern Africa has many awesome photo opportunities.


----------



## that1guyy (Apr 10, 2014)

Is Canon not announcing anything at NAB? This is embarrassing.


----------



## Peer (Apr 13, 2014)

that1guyy said:


> Is Canon not announcing anything at NAB? This is embarrassing.



It might be their new "strategy", the same way Apple didn't announce any new products at this year's MacWorld. Quite surprising. 

-- peer


----------

